# 2 looking for a boat



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

Me and a buddy are looking to get out sometime this weekend. 15th-17th

We are down for anything, really. prefer offshore but the bay is a lot better than nothing.

Have decent experience and some gear. 

We can pitch in for fuel and bring the beer and food :tongue:

shoot me a text 8179298856


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You should put your location in your avatar.


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

got it, thanks.

Outta Houston but we are down to drive most areas of the gulf


----------

